# Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich :)



## fränk2 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo! 

Möchte mich nachfolgend einmal kurz Vorstellen. Ich bin auf euch durch ein ehemaliges Mitglied aufmerksam gemacht worden. 

Ich bin der Frank, komme aus der südlichen Steiermark(Österreich) und baue mir grade einen kleinen Teich mit geplanten 5000l-6000l Inhalt um ein paar Goldfische und/oder __ Shubunkin zu halten. 

Habe mir schon viele Threads durchgelesen und bin ganz erstaunt wie, verzeiht mir den Ausdruck, " aufwändig " es ist das Ganze richtig zu machen. Aber gut, ich möchte ja lange Freude haben an dem Teich.

Gut, dann wars das vorläufig von mir - ich glaube durch das umfangreiche Angebot hier werde ich wohl alle Fragen beantwortet bekommen. Manche Fragen, ist mir aufgefallen, wurden schon beantwortet bevor ich sie überhaupt gestellt habe 


lg frank


----------



## muschtang (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

*Herzlich Willkommen!*

Ja der Teichbau ist wirklich aufwändig,  aber solange das Endergebnis stimmt  passt das ja!


----------



## fränk2 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Naja, mein Teich wir nicht ganz so Perfekt werden da ich nicht so viel Platz habe wie ich gerne möchte. Aber auch dazu gibts ne Menge Tips hier im Forum. Wenn in eine paar Wochen alles (hoffentlich) fertig ist werde ich auch ein paar Fotos posten. Damit es etwas zu kritisieren gibt  

PS:Heute ist wirklich blödes Wetter hier: Regen, Sonne, Regen, Sonne, Gewitter, Sonne. Ich hab mal die Bauarbeiten eingestellt - schau aus wie ein paniertes Schnitzel *brrrr* 

Gruß Frank


----------



## CrimsonTide (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

hallo frank,

bevor du alles fertig machst, könntest du ja auch einen kleinen plan vom teich und deinen geplanten filter hier einstellen, damit die konstruktive kritik nicht zu spät kommt. im nachhinein ändern ist immer sehr schwierig!


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Hi Frank,
willkommen in diesem Forum, hier lernt jeder noch was
Ganz ehrlich, ohne dieses Forum.... häten *wir* 'ne Menge Mist gebaut!
Und ja, anfangs ist es 'ne Menge Aufwand... dafür hat man es dann nach dem eigentlichen Bau umso einfacher.
Ich bin schon gespannt auf Deine Fotodoku.


----------



## fränk2 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Jo, Plan ist in Arbeit - zum Filter kann ich schon mal was sagen. Hab das zwar schon im Technikbereich geschildert aber dort hab ich auch noch was gefragt. 

Filter: Easy Clean 8000UVC
Pumpe: AquaCraft 4000 

Beides von Heissner. 
Druckfilter weil ich nen kleinen Wasserfall betreiben möchte und leider sehr begrenzte Platzverhältnisse hab. Die Pumpe weils die dazu im Set gab. Denke bei meinen Größenverhältnissen sollte das ausreichend sein da ich ja recht Genügsame Fische einsetzen möchte. 

Weiters ist zu meinem Teichlein noch zu sagen das er Max 4-5 Stunden der Prallen Sonne ausgesetzt ist, nicht unter einem Baum angelegt ist, und, außer man wirft es rein, nichts auf natürlichem Wege in den Teich fallen, rollen oder rinnen kann. Regen natürlich ausgenommen  
Sollte der Teich mal übergehen kann er das tun, denn direkt nach dem Teichrand auf der einen Seite die ein wenig niedrieger ist verläuft eine Drainage. 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob ich die Hinweise in dem Forum richtig verstanden habe  


Danke schon mal für alle kritik 


lg frank


----------



## fränk2 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Noch ne Frage: Gibt es für so kleine Teiche wie meinen auch einen skimmer? 
Wenn ja, welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 


gruß frank


----------



## fränk2 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

So - hier mal ein Bild von meiner Baustelle - man sieht - ich hab nicht ganz so viel Platz. 

nunja, ich versuche das beste daraus zu machen. Maße sind jetzt nach heutigem Stand : 3,6m x 1.9m 


gruß frank


----------



## CrimsonTide (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

mach den teich 2 m tief, dann hast 14 m³ und kannst auch ein paar größere koi halten


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

 Frank

:willkommen im Forum & viel Spaß hier bei uns!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## fränk2 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Naja, ich weiß noch nicht wie tief ich Graben kann denn irgendwo verläuft ein Kanal im Garten - wenn ich pech habe auf dieser Seite. 
Hatte geplant halbseitig eine 20-60cm (verlaufend) tiefe und 20cm breite Stufe zu machen damit ich ein paar Pflanzen anseten kann - der rest wird aber nur eine Steilufer haben. Geplant ist eine Tiefe von 1,2m- 1,5m- Morgen fange ich an in die Tiefe zu buddeln. Hab  frei und hoffe das das Wetter mitspielt. 

Werde dann weitere Fotos reinstellen.

Wünscht mir Glück  


lg frank


----------



## fränk2 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

so, erster buddltag vorbei - 1360kg erde weniger - man sieht zwar nicht viel aber trotzdem ein foto

gruß frank


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Servus Frank

Geht doch 

Und immer brav fotografieren


----------



## fränk2 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

So, habs letzte Wochen noch auf 60cm tiefe geschafft - liegt also noch viel vor mir  Da ich aufgrund meiner Arbeitzeit in dieser Woche nicht zum graben komme hab ich mir mal gedanken zur Folie gemacht. 
Bei den EPDM Folien komme ich nicht so ganz dahinter welchen unterschied es mach eine 1,12mm oder 1,15mm starke Folie zu verwenden. Zumal ich eher an eine 1.5mm dicke Folie gedacht hatte. Fließ wirdein 300er sein da ich wenn überhaupt nur  Steine hab die der Folie schaden könnten. Außerdem dachte ich mir das ich am Grund ein wenig Sand aufbringe.  

Reicht für meine Teichgröße eine ~1mm starke Folie aus oder soll ich die 1.5mm starke nehmen?  

lg frank


----------



## fränk2 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Hallo Leute! 

So, ich bin nun auf 1m tiefe angekommen und belasse es dabei. Lief nicht so glatt wie erhofft. Dicke Wurzeln, gefühlte 5mio Steine und dann noch ein Kanal der mir im Weg stand. aber gut. komme auf gut 5000l und das muss eben reichen. 

lg Frank

Anmerkung: Sieht aus wie ne Badewanne - ich weiß


----------



## fränk2 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Hallo! 

So, nun da ich endlich mal Urlaub habe bin ich wieder ein bisschen weiter gekommen. Hab mein Badenwannenloch  von allem Unrat befreit - das Fließ verlegt - die Folie drauf(EPDM is echt ein hammer)  und mal ein wenig angefüllt
Hab, mal abgesehen vom Boden, nicht Faltenfrei verlegen können. War ne blöde arbeit aber naja, hab jetzt an den ecken die Falten und muss eben damit leben. andereseits konnte ich dadurch Kabel und Schläuche von den Lichtern und der Pumpe verstecken. 
Dann hab ich mal ganz aufgefüllt und nun hab ich innerhalb von 2 Tagen gut 5cm Wasserstandsverlust. Der hält sich jetzt aber schon seit Mittag konstant sprich es wird nicht mehr weniger. Könnte es sein das das Normal ist?  Kann es sein das sich der Untergrund wegen des Gewichts usw noch ein wenig verändert?  Oder muss ich schon mal davon ausgehen das ich ein Loch in der Folie hab?

Das Wetter bei uns im Moment wieder mal schlecht ist kann ich im Garten ohnehin nix tun und warte mal ab was bis Morgen Abend noch alles passiert. Ich hoffe echt das ich nicht auf Lochsuche gehen muss :beten

lg fränk


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Hallo fränk,
das sich da was setzt ist nicht ungewöhnlich.
Folie und Flies drücken sich in jede Unebenheit unter dem Gewicht.

Beobachte trotzdem weiter.

Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Folie kein Loch hat.

Was die Falten angeht... ich habe meinen Teich schrittweise geflutet und immer wieder "gezuppelt", bevor ich den nächsten Schwung Wasser hab einlaufen lassen.

Ist natürlich immer eine Frage der Größe, wie man da Wasserstopps einlegen sollte


----------



## lissbeth66 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Ein neues Foto waere schoen....

Falten hab ich auch und das nicht nur im Teich 

Da zuppeln meine Goldis besonders gern drin rum um was Fressbares zu finden

LG Karin


----------



## fränk2 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

 

So - hab festgestellt das ich scheinbar im obersten Teil der Folie irgendwo eine undichtigkeit hab - wo genau weiß ich allerdings noch nicht. Hab heute Mittag mal den ist Wasserstand markiert - danch wieder so aufgefüllt das der Teich übergegangen ist und ein paar Stunden später war wieder der alte Füllstand erreicht. Denke mal damit kann ich leben  
nicht so schlimm - die 5cm machen nicht viel aus.
Vlt finde ich das Loch oder den Riss in der Folie noch - aber wenn nicht ist es halb so wild.
Hatte schon Angst das am Grund oder so ein Loch entstanden ist. 
Hoffentlich hört es bald mal auf zu regnen-  schön langsam fängt es an zu nerven 

Ein neues Foto gibts wenns bei mir nicht mehr so aussieht als hätte ne Bombe eingeschlagen ^^

lg frank


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Hallo Frank,
wenn Du die Folienkante erstmal aufstellst (hoffe die Fotos geben dann Aufschluss) wirst Du sehr schnell merken, wo da Wasser "weg rennt".

Wenn es trotz Nachfüllen und Regen recht zügig den alten Stand erreicht, dann muss es eine recht offensichtliche Stelle bzw. eindeutiger Schaden sein.


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Servus Fränk

Folienfalten die über den Uferwall hinaus gehen ziehen auch Wasser ...

Stell die Folie mal überall senkrecht auf, vorher markierst den höchsten Wasserstand ...

Ein Foto wäre sicher hilfreich


----------



## fränk2 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Hab herausgefunden wo mein Wasser hin rinnt. Problem war zum Glück kein Loch sondern ich 
Hab beim Verlegen der Folie am Rand einen Knick übersehen der unter einer Falte war und so einen neuen, niedrigeren, Überlauf gebildet hat. 

Nun ist der Wasserstand so wie ich ihn haben wollte, bloß das Wetter ist leider ganz anders. Regen regen regen regen - wie soll man da im Garten weiterkommen. 

Naja, so hab ich jetzt mal wieder Zeit um im Netz nach neuigkeiten zu suchen. 

Einen schönen Tag euch! 

lg frank


----------



## mirsadgu (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Schön, das sich dein Problem gelöst hat, hoffentlich löst sich auch das Problem mit dem Regen, es ist richtig fui.


----------



## fränk2 (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

so, ein neues foto.

Warte noch auf die restlichen Pflanzen, der Bachlauf ist auch noch nciht fertig - fehlt noch vieles am Teich, mal abgesehen vom restlichen Garten - aber naja, kommt Zeit kommt Garten.


----------



## fränk2 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

News: Pflanzen sind nun alle da und auch schon gut angewachsen. Freue mich auf nächstes Jahr wenn dann hoffentlich alles blüht. 
Den Fischen gehts scheinbar auch sehr gut - hab heute etwa 10 Babyfische gezählt. 
Die Pumpe, der Filter und die Beleuchtung laufen zufriedenstellend und so bleibt mir nur noch ein bisschen arbeit in der Gestaltung des Bachlaufs bzw. desse Umfelds.
Werde weiter berichten sobald sich was neues tut. 

Danke noch mal an alle die geduldig mit mir waren und mir geholfen haben.

lg frank


----------



## Michael Kroll (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> hallo frank,
> 
> bevor du alles fertig machst, könntest du ja auch einen kleinen plan vom teich und deinen geplanten filter hier einstellen, damit die konstruktive kritik nicht zu spät kommt. im nachhinein ändern ist immer sehr schwierig!



schlauschwätzer


----------



## VolkerN (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Zitat von CrimsonTide   
hallo frank,

bevor du alles fertig machst, könntest du ja auch einen kleinen plan vom teich und deinen geplanten filter hier einstellen, damit die konstruktive kritik nicht zu spät kommt. im nachhinein ändern ist immer sehr schwierig!  




Michael Kroll schrieb:


> schlauschwätzer



@Michael
Spaetzuender !  ...das durchaus berechtigte Angebot zur Hilfestellung war vom 1. Mai 

@Frank
...das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. Ein schoener Teich !


----------



## fränk2 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

  Danke für das Kompliment - ich hoffe er wird noch schöner wenn der Rand dann auch komplett verwachsen ist.

Aber wegen der Technik kann ich schon Auskunft geben. Ich hab hier 2 Filter von Heissner hintereinandergschaltet. Sind beides Druckfilter die ich ein wenig umgebaut(umgefüllt) hab. Im ersten sind jetzt nur noch die verschiedenen Filterschwämme drin und im zweiten hab ich die ganzen, ich sag mal BioKugeln dazu,  drin. Pumpe ist auch ne Heissner - eine P4400. Verbunden sind die Dinger mit dem auf dem Foto gut sichtbaren 1" billig schlauch.Wobei der wird noch eingegraben. Zusätzlich hab ich wenns mal windig ist oder sehr heiß den Oase Swimmskim25 den ich aber nicht städig am laufen hab. Bei meinem kleinen Teich ist der im Nu mit der Oberflächenreinigung fertig. Zusätzlich ist mir aufgefallen das meine Fische mit dem Ding irgendwie ihren Spaß haben. Die Schwimmen von untern senkrecht nach oben gegen den Luftstrom den das Ding ins wasser macht. Sieht schon recht witzig aus. 

So - mehr weiß ich jezt auch nicht mehr  Über die Technik kann man diskutieren.Ich bin ja auch kein Profi aber mein Wasser sagt mir das es so verkehrt nicht sein kann. Die Pflanzen wachsen, die Fische wachsen und vermehren sich und das Wasser ist immer noch klar bis zum Grund. 
Bin mal gespannt wie das nach dem Winter ist. 

gruß frank


----------



## fränk2 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

So, 

dachte mir ich aktulisiere mal meine Erfahrungen über die letzte Zeit. 
Zum Teich: Die Fische haben sich gut vermehrt wie das so üblich ist, meine Seerosen blühen jedes Jahr schöner und die Freude an dem Teich wächst auch. Probleme hatte ich bislang noch keine. 
Die Technik:  die beiden Druckfilter arbeiten wirklich gut, Wasser erreicht etwa 2 Wochen nach Betriebsbeginn im Frühling "Klarwasserstatus"  Ich hab heuer mal Filterstartetbakterien verwendet und bin sehr zurfrieden damit. Karbonhärte und PH Wert hab ich heuer zum ersten mal gemessen. KH ist gut, PH laut Schnelltest zu basisch. Sehe im Moment kein Problem, Pflanzen und Tiere sind kräftig, vital und wachsen gut - ergo sehe ich keinen grund am Wasser was zu ändern. 
Einzig bei der Beleuchtung gibts ein kleines Manko. Die Glassteine von Heissner haben mich nicht übereugt. Jedes Jahr gehen ein oder zwei Steine ein. Die UW- Scheinwerfer funktionieren prima. 
Aber wie heisst es so schön: 

Irgendwann is ja immer  


lg frank


----------



## Vincent97 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Hallo Frank,

Schön ist dein Teich geworden 

Ich habe auf den Fotos den kleinen Skimmer gesehen, was für eine Marke/Modell ist denn das? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## fränk2 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Steirer  neuer Teich *

Das ist der OASE Swim Skim - - der kleinere von den beiden. Skimmer und Teichbelüfter in einem.


----------

